# look at this beauty



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

This is my community tanks red turquoise. I only took one picture and will probably be taking more later on :rasp:

View attachment 62700


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Cool fishy









--Dan


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice quality.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beutiful pic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn look at them stunning colors!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm really not a fan of discus butthis one is absolutely amazing. Great colors and pattern


----------

